# Models to pay for shirt on Photoshoot?



## Douglas (Dec 20, 2008)

Hi ya'll!

I've been stuck with a little problem for a while and I hope I can find my answer(s) here. OK here it goes:

I'm about to stratup my own shirtline, and i'm planning to do a photoshoop before the selling starts. However, I was thinking the following:

Since i'm just starting, wouldnt it be a good idea to let models pay a small fee for the shirt? (let's say, i'm selling a shirt for €25, and the model only has to pay €10), the can ofcourse keep the shirt and they'll also receive the photos of their posings.

This is a good idea.... right?


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

I don't know how it works in The Netherlands, but I would think you'd have a hard time finding someone to pay to model for you!

Normally, you would give the shirt in addition to any pay.


----------



## tla1217 (Jun 21, 2009)

```

```



Comin'OutSwingin said:


> I don't know how it works in The Netherlands, but I would think you'd have a hard time finding someone to pay to model for you!
> 
> Normally, you would give the shirt in addition to any pay.


 
I agree with Comin Out Swinging. You are expecting for them to pay for a shirt AND model for you for free?


----------



## BWD (Mar 8, 2009)

i agree with Terry and Greg. I have 2 fitness athletes under contract now, so that part is taken care of. BUt I have 2 photoshoots coming up with about 8 fitness models. Everyone of them is willing to do the shoots for free as long as my photographer is willing to let them have the digitals of their shoot and that I give them a shirt. Along with all that, I have a BBQ planned. They may be doing it for free but I want to give them a few perks to show my appreciation as well.


----------



## TimeWithoutTheE (Mar 31, 2007)

Honestly and I don't mean to come off rude but you not giving the models the tees they wear (each costing between $4-$9? ) and you can't provide them with them for free and you want them to pay to have them model for you? Think about it from a model's perspective. You go to this no name clothing line and they want you to pay for the shirts your going to model and not pay you to go and take 3-5 hours out of your day? 
Seems like you have it backwards in my opinion. Just trying to help you out cause I know if I was a model (I have the face for it just not the body  ) I would be offended if a no name clothing line asked me to pay to model for them.


----------



## Douglas (Dec 20, 2008)

Thanks guys!  I never saw it that way, it's never my intention to make others feel offended or to make others think i'm greedy cuzz i'm doing shirts because i love to do it =)

I will give the shirts to them for free, i dont want to create a wrong impression!


----------



## primatepaul (Aug 26, 2009)

i did a photo shoot with friends (i have some really good looking friends), they weren't professional or anything like that... but they all paid for there shirts to support me. so i guess it depends on your relationship with these people. but make sure you get a photo release for the photos. don't want to get caught up in that mess.


----------



## TshirtGuru (Jul 9, 2008)

primatepaul said:


> i did a photo shoot with friends (i have some really good looking friends), they weren't professional or anything like that... but they all paid for there shirts to support me. so i guess it depends on your relationship with these people. but make sure you get a photo release for the photos. don't want to get caught up in that mess.


It shows that they weren't professional as they paid for their shirts.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

I think if you are going to spend money, first is a photographer that knows what they are doing and how to light a scene.


----------



## Douglas (Dec 20, 2008)

primatepaul said:


> i did a photo shoot with friends (i have some really good looking friends), they weren't professional or anything like that... but they all paid for there shirts to support me. so i guess it depends on your relationship with these people. but make sure you get a photo release for the photos. don't want to get caught up in that mess.


Will do! And just like you, i'm asking friends to pose for the shirts ^^


----------



## Thread Rave (Aug 7, 2009)

Friends are always great ... show around your designs and offer them the tee's before anyone else gets them if they'd like to model for you. Most people (who aren't professional models) will be flattered that you've approached them for the task - and as long as they like the tee's they'll be more than willing to help out a friend in need!


----------



## 2wicky (Jul 21, 2009)

It definitely depends on who you have available to you and your circle of friends. If someone makes sense as a model and you're just starting out, ask them to help! Some people don't mind spending a couple hours to help you for a free shirt or 3 and the pics. 

I'd focus on your photographer because it doesn't matter how good your models are if you don't have someone who knows lighting and shooting. While most may think using a decent digital camera in a well lit room is adequate people who use or know photography will be able to pick this out in a heartbeat.


----------



## primatepaul (Aug 26, 2009)

2wicky said:


> It definitely depends on who you have available to you and your circle of friends. If someone makes sense as a model and you're just starting out, ask them to help! Some people don't mind spending a couple hours to help you for a free shirt or 3 and the pics.
> 
> I'd focus on your photographer because it doesn't matter how good your models are if you don't have someone who knows lighting and shooting. While most may think using a decent digital camera in a well lit room is adequate people who use or know photography will be able to pick this out in a heartbeat.


i second that


----------



## thornnspear (Jul 21, 2009)

I put an ad on Craigslist offering $10 an hour, any shirts the models wear for the shoot, and copies of any photos they appear in for their portfolio. I've gotten about 8 interested models over a weekend, some are professionals.

I plan to use my Sony Alpha DSLR outside to get the shots myself. I'm OK with a digital camera, and at least I know shooting outdoors is easier than doing an indoor shoot.


----------



## shersher (Jul 25, 2007)

I personally don't know of anyone that charges the model to buy the shirt. They are helping you out and you be better off just giving them a shirt and if they want more than that then let them buy it.


----------



## poker (May 27, 2009)

We just had a photoshoot last Saturday. I paid the model and makeup artist cash. I will be providing pics as well but it will have my company name on them. I get advertising in the process. I wanted to give them some shirts but couldn't at the time. I'll gladly send her a shirt or two once we have them in.....more advertising


----------



## oasis2207 (Jan 17, 2009)

Ive got a shoot lined up for next month. I am giving the models free T-s and hoodies pluss The photos we take . And 10% of my clothing range for 6 months or so.


----------



## poker (May 27, 2009)

oasis2207 said:


> And 10% of my clothing range for 6 months or so.


What do you mean?


----------



## oasis2207 (Jan 17, 2009)

Lol i could of worded that better... they get 10% discount for up to 6 months ..


----------



## BWD (Mar 8, 2009)

Nice, thats a good way to do it. People tend to appreciate that kind of idea, happy people means happy people who talk about your company in a good way


----------



## texasmoma (Jul 12, 2009)

why don't you put an ad (in schools or in clubs) saying: "model 5 of my t-shirts, 1 t-shirt yours free".... 

and do your own photographing. you don't need to hire a professional one.


----------



## SaintAugustine (Sep 3, 2009)

I am a model and a shirt designer/printer. From the model perspective, I would never pay for a shirt and probably wouldn't want to do the shoot if asked to pay for a shirt.

As a designer, knowing the value of using models I always give them as many designs as they want, because if they are wearing them it is promotion for me.


----------



## poker (May 27, 2009)

texasmoma said:


> you don't need to hire a professional one.


This is assuming you are a good photographer.


----------

